# PSE TAC Elite with HHA Speed Dial



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Watching this video, and a few others, I decided to go with the PSE TAC Elite. Have always been a big PSE fan, and I just had to test this one out. I couldn't find any in stock to test fire so I went with my gut and dropped the hammer. Darn bolts are custom and about $90 for a half dozen, but I got over that quick. Bow was on back order and will be here November 2nd or 4th..... Anyone have this setup?


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

Triple Edge in Dayton has one in stock. Awesome XBow, especially with the speed dial, but the length cramps my style in hunting situations.


----------

